# Website critique



## ramizlol

Hi everyone, I have made my first website.  Any tips will be appreciated! Rmzcanvas.com


----------



## tirediron

It's a start, but it has a LONG way to go IMO.  A few random points, in particular order:

-There's no point in having that great long list of images on the home page.  No one's going to see them.  Have a single image, your absolute BEST image, and that's it.

-Create a gallery or portfolio page with all of your images arranged by type into galleries.  Keep images to <1000px on the long edge.

-Your pricing page has NO pricing, and talks around in circles about material and finishes.

-You have no contact page, but a contact form on your "Pricing" page.

-What is the point of this website?  Can I hire you, and if so, for what type of work?  Are you simply trying to sell your own cityscapes?  Or?


----------



## The_Traveler

too many pictures look very similar (and what he said)


----------



## waday

Also, your Instagram page has the URL of your website misspelled...


----------



## ramizlol

tirediron said:


> It's a start, but it has a LONG way to go IMO.  A few random points, in particular order:
> 
> -There's no point in having that great long list of images on the home page.  No one's going to see them.  Have a single image, your absolute BEST image, and that's it.
> 
> -Create a gallery or portfolio page with all of your images arranged by type into galleries.  Keep images to <1000px on the long edge.
> 
> -Your pricing page has NO pricing, and talks around in circles about material and finishes.
> 
> -You have no contact page, but a contact form on your "Pricing" page.
> 
> -What is the point of this website?  Can I hire you, and if so, for what type of work?  Are you simply trying to sell your own cityscapes?  Or?


Thank you so much for the comments!  For the first point, I have added a home page with the way you suggested.  I would have one page for gallaries but there isn't a way to seperate my pictures from different places.  So i kept the detroit page.  For pricing page/contact page,  honestly I am lost in this part. my goal is to sell prints.  My first idea is to have one page that listed the prices for each picture and customer can select the size and material.  I wasn't sure weather it was a good idea to just have my prices listed in such format.  I have done a a little update in that page.  Again, Thanks for the suggestions.  Looking forward to what you think of the changes.


----------



## ramizlol

The_Traveler said:


> too many pictures look very similar (and what he said)


I can see that now, I have deleted the picture that are similar in "view".  Thanks you!  I have updated the site. let me know what you think


----------



## ramizlol

waday said:


> Also, your Instagram page has the URL of your website misspelled...


oops


----------

